# Couple beautiful rattlers



## antharper (Aug 6, 2017)

Seen these two this weekend , both left unharmed , man they are beautiful critters that get killed way to often


----------



## antharper (Aug 6, 2017)

*Another*

Not very often u get to see two different kinds of rattlers in a weekend


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Aug 7, 2017)

They sure are pretty..... but o still don't like them!


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 7, 2017)

U must of went to the south lease.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Aug 7, 2017)

I have yet to see a single Diamondback since we moved to Georgia, only Timbers. Which is cool, Timbers seem really laid back compared to Diamondbacks.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 7, 2017)

Couple good captures - pretty skins!  And they were heading the right direction!


----------



## cre8foru (Aug 9, 2017)

Beautiful and how lucky to see both. SO happy to that you left them alone and let them live. Hopefully more people will start doing the same.


----------



## rip18 (Aug 12, 2017)

Good ones!  Looks like they were getting further too!


----------



## Big7 (Aug 12, 2017)

Taste more like skrimps than chickums.. 

Just sayin'..


----------



## antharper (Aug 16, 2017)

cre8foru said:


> Beautiful and how lucky to see both. SO happy to that you left them alone and let them live. Hopefully more people will start doing the same.



Yes I agree , the last one I killed was a big diamondback and it was trying the whole time to just get away , after that I decided I'd never kill another


----------



## bulldawgborn (Aug 16, 2017)

Couple of very beautiful snakes.  Canebrakes are some of the prettiest snakes in the world to me.  Love the variety they can display.




Capt Quirk said:


> I have yet to see a single Diamondback since we moved to Georgia, only Timbers. Which is cool, Timbers seem really laid back compared to Diamondbacks.



If you are up around Tennille, you are just a little too far north and west for the most common EDB range in Georgia.  I grew up one a couple counties SE of Washington and timbers are still far more plentiful.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Aug 16, 2017)

bulldawgborn said:


> Couple of very beautiful snakes.  Canebrakes are some of the prettiest snakes in the world to me.  Love the variety they can display.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I did not know that, thanks for the info. I grew up in Fla, and have seen my fill of Diamondbacks and Pygmies, so it is cool that there is something less obnoxious as DBs.

Now, if only I had moved North of the Gnatline...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 16, 2017)

bulldawgborn said:


> Couple of very beautiful snakes.  Canebrakes are some of the prettiest snakes in the world to me.  Love the variety they can display.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Our mountain timbers add more variations too. Most are olive-yellow with a black tail, and I've seen a couple that were completely black.

I have never seen a live wild eastern diamondback, always wanted to.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Aug 16, 2017)

I don't reckon I've ever seen one alive in the wild either and I live on the periphery of their range


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2017)

A big diamondback in a fighting coil with its head nearly knee high off the ground is a most impressive sight. It`ll get your attention.

Nice shots, and I commend you for letting them live.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Aug 16, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Our mountain timbers add more variations too. Most are olive-yellow with a black tail, and I've seen a couple that were completely black.
> 
> I have never seen a live wild eastern diamondback, always wanted to.



Compared to these Timber snakes, Eastern Diamondbacks are really uppity. I had a room mate who collected snakes. Part of his "herpitarium" included at least a dozen EDBs. It was always fun cleaning out their cages.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2017)

Capt Quirk said:


> Compared to these Timber snakes, Eastern Diamondbacks are really uppity. I had a room mate who collected snakes. Part of his "herpitarium" included at least a dozen EDBs. It was always fun cleaning out their cages.





Yea, canebrakes are a lot more docile than a diamondback. Easier to handle when you are catching them too. It doesn`t take much to make a diamondback fly hot.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 16, 2017)

I have never encountered an aggressive timber rattler. Many won't hardly even coil and rattle when you mess with them to try to get a good pic-they just keep trying to crawl off.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Aug 16, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> It doesn`t take much to make a diamondback fly hot.



I dated a gal like that once...


----------



## obligated (Aug 16, 2017)

Pretty snakes but they taste really good.


----------

